# WMA Access / scouting



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the actual date that the WMAs will open up to start scouting? Really Wanna get out and do preseason scouting. Also from what I've read I don't see any rules against cutting trails in the frag to small puddles. So if anyone knows the definite rule on frag cutting(mostly speaking FB) that would be great to know as well. Thanks in advance for any/all info.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Last year they opened the gates two days before the youth hunt. See link below.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl-opener-conditions.html

That's been pretty typical for the past few years, and I would expect that again this year. You can always call/email the DWR to find out for sure.


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

I know you can go walk Farmington right now


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

Honestly what good does scouting do right now on WMAs? There are sooooo many people out opening weekend, any habits birds might be in now, will definitely be shot to hell come 7:00 opening morning. I wish they would keep all gates closed until the morning of the youth hunt, then close them back up until noon the day before the opener.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Hunterchick said:


> Honestly what good does scouting do right now on WMAs? There are sooooo many people out opening weekend, any habits birds might be in now, will definitely be shot to hell come 7:00 opening morning. I wish they would keep all gates closed until the morning of the youth hunt, then close them back up until noon the day before the opener.


it helps a lot if you know the area and are checking in on old potholes. But it is difficult scouting new areas not knowing how they are affected during hunting season. One thing, where a mask when cutting trails through the phrag or you'll have green snot for awhile!!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hunterchick said:


> Honestly what good does scouting do right now on WMAs? There are sooooo many people out opening weekend, any habits birds might be in now, will definitely be shot to hell come 7:00 opening morning. I wish they would keep all gates closed until the morning of the youth hunt, then close them back up until noon the day before the opener.


I say open the WMA's the morning of the youth hunt and leave them open for one week, then lock the gates until the regular opener. That would give guys a chance to check out some spots, or explore a new WMA if they have never been there.


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

Hunterchick said:


> Honestly what good does scouting do right now on WMAs? There are sooooo many people out opening weekend, any habits birds might be in now, will definitely be shot to hell come 7:00 opening morning. I wish they would keep all gates closed until the morning of the youth hunt, then close them back up until noon the day before the opener.


For me, it's so on opening morning I'm not just walking blindly into a new area and I have a few spots picked out so I can revert to one of need be. Not necessarily looking for flight patterns and bird numbers just yet.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

NateJ said:


> Does anyone know the actual date that the WMAs will open up to start scouting? Really Wanna get out and do preseason scouting. Also from what I've read I don't see any rules against cutting trails in the frag to small puddles. So if anyone knows the definite rule on frag cutting(mostly speaking FB) that would be great to know as well. Thanks in advance for any/all info.


I scouted salt creek, ogden bay and Farmington bay last weekend put on my binoculars and walked my butt off.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Please please please guys. Do not plan a scouting trip during the youth hunt. Every year we get guys just driving around and they ruin the kids hunt


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No shyt^^^^ very frustrating-O,-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the gate will open up next Thursday
.


----------

